# How to prevent sweaty hands when playing games?



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

Does anyone have advice or tips for this, is a common problem and no shame in it. The thing I hate is sharing controls with people. "Hey my turn, pass it up! Damn, why your hands so sweaty, this controller is nasty!" So if anyone has solutions, please sure. Usually I always want to wash my hands before picking up a controller to play especially when is brand new, i don't want any dirt of finger prints on the thing which is usually why i aim to get dark and heavy colors like red and black. I know is there but it helps not to see for any ocd people. (No offense)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 16, 2017)

I always wash my hands before playing. My devices are all clean. I think most people are just too lazy to wash their hands regularily, although maybe in your case some people have excessive sweat output.


----------



## RayD97 (Mar 16, 2017)

Play with a towel nearby


----------



## Oleboy555 (Mar 16, 2017)

wear latex gloves, it keeps the sweat inside



Spoiler



I dont actually reccomend this


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 16, 2017)

Wash your hands and also remember to clean your controllers. It seems to me that many people never do that.


----------



## pustal (Mar 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Does anyone have advice or tips for this, is a common problem and no shame in it. The thing I hate is sharing controls with people. "Hey my turn, pass it up! Damn, why your hands so sweaty, this controller is nasty!" So if anyone has solutions, please sure. Usually I always want to wash my hands before picking up a controller to play especially when is brand new, i don't want any dirt of finger prints on the thing which is usually why i aim to get dark and heavy colors like red and black. I know is there but it helps not to see for any ocd people. (No offense)



Talc / talcum powder. Dry "wash" your hands with it to absorve and prevent sweat for a while.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Wash your hands and also remember to clean your controllers. It seems to me that many people never do that.


I make sure to clean it at least once a week, i have electronic cleaning solution and micro fiber cloth as well and always try to keep it clean, especially devices with screen. Personally i hate touch screens for this very reason.


----------



## cearp (Mar 16, 2017)

if you truly have a problem and it causes problems for you in your day to day life, you can use something like this:
http://www.electroantiperspirant.com/

you can make diy ones too, i saw a guy selling his version online for really cheap (not that i need it!)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 16, 2017)

cearp said:


> if you truly have a problem and it causes problems for you in your day to day life, you can use something like this:
> http://www.electroantiperspirant.com/
> 
> you can make diy ones too, i saw a guy selling his version online for really cheap (not that i need it!)


That website reads like one huge ad. Not to say it doesn't work but I wouldn't put too much faith into it.


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 16, 2017)

I suffer from this problem if i get too nervous/excited when playing a game, not every single time. I wash my hands every break i get from playing, i heavily dislike dust or grease/oil on ANY of my consoles and get pissed if other people get it on my consoles. I am often considered annoying because of this, too delicate if you'd like.

It's just that i like to preserve my stuff and that's the reason why my psp 3004 GoW from '12 is still alive and kicking and not a single damaged thing.


----------



## flame1234 (Mar 16, 2017)

How do you clean your controller?
Your reply is for anyone like me, too lazy to Google search it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> How do you clean your controller?
> Your reply is for anyone like me, too lazy to Google search it.


I said with cleaning solution and microfiber cloth. Least that what i have been using for my electronic devices.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 17, 2017)

I keep my controllers spotless by just washing my hands and cleaning the controllers with an electronics alcohol wipe or something. I use to clean and repair systems and controllers as a business awhile back and people can be nasty fu*ks I found some unbelievable stuff in them.


----------



## cearp (Mar 18, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That website reads like one huge ad. Not to say it doesn't work but I wouldn't put too much faith into it.


that's just the first site i found, it's not a product specific to that website, i guess many companies make them.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2017)

I usually go with my fool proof method of not being sweaty handed weirdo.

but seriously, this used to be an issue for me, but not really anymore. I don't know what changed. Back in the gamecube days they used to sell "Airflow" controllers with little fans in them. They stopped working after about 30 hours of gameplay but they were cool () while they worked lol


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 21, 2017)

Logitech chillstream usb/ps3. Got mine for $5 its great!


----------

